# Hello, new from PA, 1 question



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

hello

what is charging?
and is there somewhere i could look for terms a noobie wouldnt know?
things like charging, butter, switch and other random terms
also, edge to edge, POW, jibstick, press, eurocarve


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

aaahh, that's like 11 questions there brah


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Google "snowboard terminology"


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Dano said:


> Google "snowboard terminology"


did and surprisingly none of the terms i didnt know came up
so im still clueless lol


----------

